# Making a 1 t 1 Duplicator out of two dvd writers



## dell

Hi, I have a about 20 files (iso) on my pc, alot of them are very large files that I burn onto disc via Imgburn, I would like to free some disc space on my pc and delete them(the 20 files), but first I have to save them onto disc.

After I save them to disc I need to burn them like I did before, but of course the files wont be on my pc anymore...


I dont want to buy a 1 to 1 duplicator right now becuase of my budget. However, I can afford another dvd writer, right now I have an external  LG dvd writer, im wondering can I buy another external dvd writer put them ontop of eachother, put the master disc in the top and then put the blank disc on the bottom dvd writer, and then burn using imgburn using my 2 dvd writer setup. How do I set that up to work,thanks for any answers


----------



## johnb35

If they are already on a cd why not just delete them off the pc right now?  I'm not understanding.  If all you want is to make another copy then just copy the disk to another one and this can be done just by using one burner.


----------



## dell

no, they are not on another disc right now, they are still on my pc. But Lets say they are on 20 seperate discs...and I have a Master disc #1 and then I want to copy whats on the master disc onto another blank disc, how would just having one burner do this? 

thanks for your reply


----------



## johnb35

The software will recognize that you only have one cd drive so it will copy whats on the cd to the hard drive and then it will tell you to put in a blank disk and it will copy it to the blank one.  However, the faster method would be to get another burner so it takes less time.


----------



## dell

ah.....okay....

yeah, thats seems like it could be abit slow...so can the two dvd writer setup work then?


----------



## johnb35

Only if you are copying from one to another.  I wouldn't be burning to cd's at once if the software allows it.  Could cause corruption on one or both burns.


----------



## dell

ill try the first option, see how it goes


----------

